# Massachusetts Police Capture New Hampshire Escapee



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Story by wmur.com*

An inmate who police said was on the loose from the Strafford County Jail was captured on Friday night. 
Police pulled over a car in Salem, Mass., and found Raymond Paplaskas, 19, inside the vehicle. 
Paplaskas was serving time for forgery and drug convictions at the jail in Dover. Police said he failed to return on Monday night from a work-release program. He was expected to be released from jail next month. 
Paplaskas' girlfriend, Chelsea Horton, 18, of Dover was a passenger in the vehicle and was also arrested. Police charged her with disorderly conduct after she allegedly became irate and jumped from the vehicle in an effort to let Paplaskas escape. 
Driving the vehicle was Horton's mother, Eileen Dodge. Dodge spoke to News 9 on Tuesday night and said her daughter would not take part in Paplaskas' alleged run from police. 
"I've been through a lot with my daughter," Dodge said. "She does not need to be associated with this." 
On Tuesday, Dodge said she was upset that police had put out a description of her vehicle, claiming that Paplaskas may be inside. It was the same vehicle that officers pulled over in Massachusetts on Friday. 
Dodge told police on Friday that she was driving Paplaskas to his attorney's office so that he could turn himself in. She is not facing any criminal charges, but police said they are still discussing that possibility. 
Paplaskas is charged as a fugitive from justice, as well as assaulting a police officer for allegedly spitting in an officer's face during his arrest. 
Paplaskas is due in court on Monday in Salem, Massachusetts There is no word when he might be returned to New Hampshire. 
Besides the charges in Mass., Horton will be charged with violating her parole for an assault conviction in New Hampshire.

Copyright 2006 by . All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------

